
Show HN: Simple Ethernet Simulator with Visualization - wkoszek
https://github.com/wkoszek/kmnsim
======
api
So wait... maybe I should not be lazy and just try the thing, but I can't
understand how it creates 'hosts'? Vagrant?

~~~
wkoszek
It's simpler than that: it actually has the host logic in it. It simulates how
the TCP/IP stack of the host would behave if I had gotten a ping package, for
example. Same for hub/switch: it simulates how these guys would behave if they
got Ethernet frames from hosts.

